
British parliament to consider motion on universal basic income - joeyespo
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/universal-basic-income-british-parliament-to-consider-motion-uk-a6823211.html
======
Cypher
I'd like to know how such a change would be implemented, would taxes go up so
the government can pay back to the very same people? Savings must be made for
it to have an impact.

